# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Neighbour wants different colour fence: Back to back colourbond sheets?

## Dr_No

We need to replace our side fence and since I am doing some renovations, it is a good time to do it and the neighbour agrees.  We are going to do a colourbond 'good neighbour' style fence so no one has to have the rails on their side.  However, the neighbour wants it cream colour to match his back fence and I want a dark green or grey so it blends in to the garden and doesn't stand out as much.  Rather than paint one side of the fence, someone suggested we put different coloured colourbond sheets back to back in the fence frame.  Has anyone done this or know if it works? I assume it would last longer than a coat of paint and easier to do (although more expensive)Cheers

----------


## Craigoss

I had the same dilemma with my neighbor, but luckily they ended up taking my colour fence. Doubling the panels will obviously mean the fence will be twice as expensive, and still you will need to paint the posts and rails. So not only are you paying twice as much, then you need to account for the labour to put several coats of paint on. I would suggest just go with one colour and spray one side of the fence the appropriate colour once its installed. You could also be an a-hole and refuse to pay for the fence if you don't get your color.

----------


## Gaza

you can get guys that do onsite powdercoating, means there is bugger all over spray, not sure of the cost

----------


## Dr_No

> I had the same dilemma with my neighbor, but luckily they ended up taking my colour fence. Doubling the panels will obviously mean the fence will be twice as expensive, and still you will need to paint the posts and rails. So not only are you paying twice as much, then you need to account for the labour to put several coats of paint on. I would suggest just go with one colour and spray one side of the fence the appropriate colour once its installed. You could also be an a-hole and refuse to pay for the fence if you don't get your color.

  Thanks for the suggestions.  I was thinking it wouldn't quite be double the cost since you don't need two sets of posts, rails and concrete.  Maybe around 50% extra?  
Our neighbours are really good so I am trying to be as accommodating as possible.  I am just starting a garage extensions to our house that goes right to their boundary and they are ok with everything including the builders having access to their yard and the associated mess and noise. Hence, I will probably wear any extra costs in getting the fence colour I want on my side.   
Maybe painting my side once it is up does sound like the simplest solution. How to get paint to stick to new colourbond will be the next challenge.  The onsite powdercoating sounds interesting  :Confused:

----------


## Bedford

Some info here, Colour Centre: Tips & Advice

----------


## Bloss

See this note: My neighbour and I cannot agree on a fencing colour. Can we get different colours on each side of a COLORBOND® steel fence? | COLORBOND® steel, but I have seen doubled-up panels of two colours so it can be done. Plenty of places which will do powder coating of sheets too.

----------

